# More presents!!!!



## tolisamarie (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 30, 2017)

That's really cute! I hope there are fireworks or something in game, that'd be really cool, not that I will be on at that time, it'd just be neat if they did it for people who are


----------



## Shele (Dec 30, 2017)

Where did u get that hat? I saw it on one of my friends, but can't find how to get it.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 30, 2017)

Shele said:


> Where did u get that hat? I saw it on one of my friends, but can't find how to get it.



It was in my mailbox. I assumed everyone got one. Maybe it depends on your time zone?


----------



## Shele (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh, okay. I haven't gotten one yet. But at least now I know where it came from. Lol


----------



## RosieCheeks (Dec 30, 2017)

What a cute hat! I haven't received mine yet but I'll post here when I do for others in the GMT timezone.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 30, 2017)

I didn’t receive anything in the mail until I read the new announcement. I don’t know if that was a coincident or not. You can try to see if that is why you haven’t received them yet.


----------



## Shele (Dec 30, 2017)

I just got mine. It just showed up in my clothes. Lol!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2018)

i just love all these little treats nintendo gives us every now and then! I enjoy being spoiled


----------

